# sexiest man alive?



## Hendly Devin (Aug 7, 2011)

I vote Denzel Washington.

since i am nub and i do not know how to make polls i guess we will just discuss the sex appeal of Denzel Washington.

What say you?


----------



## Fay V (Aug 7, 2011)

Neil Patrick Harris.


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

Denzel Washington is a black actor, ergo he is sexy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 7, 2011)

There should be a button here that allows you to add a poll.
Since i am straight, i will not vote for anyone.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 7, 2011)

Russel Crowe  Such a manly face has never been had.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 7, 2011)

I have to pick one?  Aww...

Nope!  I pick three!

Trent Reznor
Jensen Ackles
Donnie Yen


----------



## Xenke (Aug 7, 2011)

Me.

Duh.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 7, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Denzel Washington is a black actor, ergo he is sexy.


that and king kong aint got shit on him.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2011)

Myself...

Also Derrick and Vin Diesel


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 7, 2011)

no.... no..... vin diesel.... just no... -.-


----------



## Stawks (Aug 7, 2011)

Ewan McGregor

Obviously.

HM to Pierce Brosnan. The guy never lost it.


----------



## jcfynx (Aug 7, 2011)

skittles


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

Jake Gyllenhaal.


----------



## Azure (Aug 7, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> I have to pick one?  Aww...
> 
> Nope!  I pick three!
> 
> ...


Donnie Yen IS sexy. Me kung fu you long time.

Comedic option


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm torn between Joe Perry, Steve Tyler, and/or Alfred Molina


----------



## Stawks (Aug 7, 2011)

Azure said:


> Donnie Yen IS sexy. Me kung fu you long time.
> 
> Comedic option



Sammo Hung? You don't say.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 7, 2011)

Hendly Devin said:


> no.... no..... vin diesel.... just no... -.-



YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH >:C
OR I INFRACT >:V


----------



## Bliss (Aug 7, 2011)

I have no idea. The mass media doesn't really serve to my tastes. D:<


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 7, 2011)

Daniel Fucking Craig


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 7, 2011)

error: cannot define "sexy"
- execute "['ASEX]" 

-   set;  [argue= 'eye_candy']
;[/null] [argue] if:

-  [shitpost]

Since I don't find anything 'sexy', I'd like to input that Yul Brenner wasn't hard on the eyes when he was still livin'.


----------



## Kranda (Aug 7, 2011)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Daniel Fucking Craig



This guy and Pierce Brosnan cause they both played my favorite movie character and one of them shares my first name.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 7, 2011)

David Tennant c:


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 7, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> David Tennant c:



Who? :V


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 7, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> David Tennant c:



FYCJUB++ YES!!!


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 7, 2011)

Kranda said:


> This guy and Pierce Brosnan cause they both played my favorite movie character and one of them shares my first name.



yessssssssssss


----------



## Azure (Aug 7, 2011)

So many boys. I cannot pick just one :c


----------



## Cain (Aug 7, 2011)

Would it be wrong to say Jacoby Ellsbury? Now that might not sound wrong, but I'm a Yankees fan D:
:V


----------



## Bliss (Aug 7, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Would it be wrong to say Jacoby Ellsbury? Now that might not sound wrong, but I'm a Yankees fan D:
> :V


I always said baseball is gay. :V


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

Run Jacoby, run.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 8, 2011)

Is Jared Padalecki taken?


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Aug 8, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Is Jared Padalecki taken?



gross


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 8, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Is Jared Padalecki taken?



That guy is freaking TALL!  *G*


----------



## Ley (Aug 8, 2011)

*DAVE
MOTHERFUCKING
GROHL
*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2011)

My picks would be Richard Hammond, David Tennant, Alan Rickman, Rik Mayall, and I also kinda like Vinnie Jones.

And myself, of course!


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> My picks would be Richard Hammond, David Tennant, Alan Rickman, Rik Mayall, and I also kinda like Vinnie Jones.
> 
> And myself, of course!



*shrugs* I'd vote Gibby.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

David Tennant in a kilt




I think i need to go lay down now


----------



## Kranda (Aug 8, 2011)

Why are you people obsessed with David Tennant. Is it because he plays doctor who?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 8, 2011)

Kranda said:


> Why are you people obsessed with David Tennant. Is it because he plays doctor who?



Doctor Who bores the shit out of me, but Tennant is pretty damn handsome.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Kranda said:


> Why are you people obsessed with David Tennant. Is it because he plays doctor who?



Because Hamlet.


----------



## Larry (Aug 8, 2011)

Me.


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

And also Channing Tatum.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 8, 2011)

It's me.

Who am I kidding :C


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's me.
> 
> Who am I kidding :C


Where's the :V? D: Plus, Demoman HK is sexier than ever :3c


----------



## Kranda (Aug 8, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It's me.
> 
> Who am I kidding :C



Idk, who can judge without a picture?


----------



## Spatel (Aug 8, 2011)

Sting back in the 80s


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

Fay V said:


> David Tennant in a kilt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Young David Tennant at the end

*fans self*


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2011)

Jensen Ackles

Fucking sexy.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 8, 2011)

Since I'm currently watching a "How I Met Your Mother" rerun, I'll say that this thread should have ended with Neil Patrick Harris. Comedy is sexy.


----------



## Fay V (Aug 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> Young David Tennant at the end
> 
> *fans self*



*swoon*


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

LOL Tennant looks so gay in that xD


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

So far... no one mentioned has been sexy. 3:


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

And also Shia Labeof. Laboef? Meh.


----------



## Larry (Aug 8, 2011)

Jon Hamm.

He wins.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 8, 2011)

Sam Worthington anyone?


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Sam Worthington anyone?


_Noooope._ He should shave. D:


----------



## Kranda (Aug 8, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Sam Worthington anyone?



Why are his eyes so red in that pic its like he's high or something?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> So far... no one mentioned has been sexy. 3:



I don't care what you say, Ackles is a cute, sexy, hot, piece.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 8, 2011)

Lemoncholic ;VBut in all seriousness, i have no idea. Probably just some lead singer from some metal or indie band, if from my perspective. god i wish i could remember his name, he looked plain orgasmic.BUT NOT OLIVER SYKES HE'S DISGUSTING


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

pheonix said:


> I don't care what you say, Ackles is a cute, sexy, hot, piece.


He's that actor from Supernatural, right? 

He sounds like this one boy from my school who fakes a deeper voice. D:


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> He's that actor from Supernatural, right?
> 
> He sounds like this one boy from my school who fakes a deeper voice. D:



I'm positive that's his regular voice. Know that's not his attitude but I can have my fantasy.


----------



## Cain (Aug 8, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Sam Worthington anyone?


I agree with this.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 8, 2011)

sam worthington? meh at best.


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

I am in love


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2011)

this is a man


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> I am in love


But aunt Azure... he's like _70_!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 8, 2011)

Burt Reynolds.

Who is the sexiest male and female Furry character in the fandom? I think Wolf O'Donnell and Minerva Mink, whom would also make a great couple.


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> But aunt Azure... he's like _70_!


Good, then I stand a chance of being in the will. Gravy train, here I come!


----------



## Stawks (Aug 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> Good, then I stand a chance of being in the will. Gravy train, here I come!



Can you really handle mustache rides of that magnitude?


----------



## Azure (Aug 8, 2011)

Stawks said:


> Can you really handle mustache rides of that magnitude?


Now that you mention it, yes. Ride em' Cowboy!

/yeehaw


----------



## Aleu (Aug 8, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> Who is the sexiest male and female Furry character in the fandom? I think Wolf O'Donnell and Minerva Mink, whom would also make a great couple.



NO! DO NOT TURN THIS INTO THAT KIND OF THREAD! WE ARE SWOONING OVER REAL PEOPLE FOR ONCE!



also, Yes Gibby. Alan Rickman is teh sex


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2011)

Aleu said:


> NO! DO NOT TURN THIS INTO THAT KIND OF THREAD! WE ARE SWOONING OVER REAL PEOPLE FOR ONCE!



We can't have nice conversations.


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2011)

Leonardo Dicaprio. He is so attractive.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 8, 2011)

No one mentioned this guy. OH FUCKING SPLURGURBLEGURBLE


----------



## CannotWait (Aug 8, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> No one mentioned this guy. OH FUCKING SPLURGURBLEGURBLE



His face says "Drop your pants. I'm not kidding.".


----------



## Stawks (Aug 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> Now that you mention it, yes. Ride em' Cowboy!
> 
> /yeehaw



*furious mustache growth*


----------



## Azure (Aug 9, 2011)

Rule 34 GODDAMMIT!


----------



## Rinz (Aug 9, 2011)

Sometimes, I feel I'm the only person into Drake Bell


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmm, several people told me I looked like David Tennant, I thought he was ugly so I took it offensively.

Ryan Reynolds btw.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 9, 2011)

Am I the only person who finds Justin Chatwin to be just unbelievably attractive?


----------



## Browder (Aug 9, 2011)

This guy. :V


----------



## Belluavir (Aug 9, 2011)

Josh Thomas, an Australian comedian.

He has such a cute voice and mannerisms too.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 9, 2011)

Ron Perlman. What a DREAMBOAT.


----------



## Cain (Aug 9, 2011)

leon said:


> Leonardo Dicaprio. He is so attractive.


BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP
BRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAp


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh, I forgot... Till Lindemann.


----------



## Cain (Aug 9, 2011)

http://insectstore.com/entertainment/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/russell_howard.jpg

Oh Russell Howard, your comedy is the funniest on Mock The Week. <3


----------



## Tycho (Aug 9, 2011)

I <3 David Tennant.  He's not super-handsome or beefcake, he's just awesome.  I also like Jon Stewart somewhat.  Johnny Depp has a remarkable odd charm that bleeds over into his characters (used to be so-so on him).  Samuel L. Jackson for the massive amount of "badass" charisma.




Commiecomrade said:


> Ron Perlman. What a DREAMBOAT.



Hey, his voice is pretty damn awesome.  Total ugly-truck hit and run victim though.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

I pick browder too :v


----------



## Rinz (Aug 9, 2011)

Neil Gaiman anyone?


----------



## Fling (Aug 9, 2011)

Show some love for Russell Crowe.


----------



## Stawks (Aug 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I pick browder too :v



Absolutely


----------



## Aleu (Aug 9, 2011)

Almost forgot about this guy...


----------



## Browder (Aug 9, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I pick browder too :v



Wait, I'm a choice? 0_o


----------



## Aleu (Aug 9, 2011)

Browder said:


> Wait, I'm a choice? 0_o



Anyone that is a male is an option :V


----------



## Kranda (Aug 9, 2011)

Aleu said:


> Almost forgot about this guy...


I wish my hair looked like his!


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

DiCaprio.
That is all.


----------



## hybrid (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm, well Jared Leto is super attractive. :3


----------



## Stawks (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> DiCaprio.
> That is all.



No, thank you.

Let's get some Swede love up in here.

Peter Forsberg
Henrik Zetterberg

please


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

Why thank you


Oh wait, you mean like.. people I think are hot?


Gaspard Ulliel.


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

Fling said:


> Show some love for Russell Crowe.


Crowe is indeed a worthy option.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't figure out how old Christopher Walken was in this picture, not sure about sexy but he was a pretty handsome guy then. Has had that hairstyle forever, hasn't he?


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 10, 2011)

Oovie said:


> I can't figure out how old Christopher Walken was in this picture, not sure about sexy but he was a pretty handsome guy then. Has had that hairstyle forever, hasn't he?


Christopher Walken is never good looking


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh, I forgot... Till Lindemann.


9/10.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 13, 2011)

Rinz said:


> Neil Gaiman anyone?



yes please!


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

Bradley Cooper, Neil Patrick Harris, Edward Norton, Joseph Gordon Levitt, etc....

although I vote bradley cooper. has that obvious look, but... oh my


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> although I vote bradley cooper. has that obvious look, but... oh my


Him from The Hangover? I'd say he is easier on the eye.
7/10.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

OH SHITE, I almost forgot Ewan Mcgregor D:>

dem scots bby


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> OH SHITE, I almost forgot Ewan Mcgregor D:>



That's curious. I'm not gay, but I saw him in *Moulin Rouge!* and thought that he was very plain looking. He acted pretty nicely on that one, though.


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> dem scots bby


Gerald Butler.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> That's curious. I'm not gay, but I saw him in *Moulin Rouge!* and thought that he was very plain looking. He acted pretty nicely on that one, though.



I wouldn't consider that his best look in a film though lol. yea, he has a slightly ordinary look. nothing that stands out too much, but he has the cutest smile. :"> (oh man, this is getting gay)


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> I wouldn't consider that his best look in a film though lol. yea, he has a slightly ordinary look. nothing that stands out too much, but he has the cutest smile. :"> (oh man, *this is getting gay*)



I thought you were gay. You are not?


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> I thought you were gay. You are not?



nah man I'm straight. I just happen to have a list of hot celebrity dudes and stuff... SO? SO WHAT?! don't judge me! :C


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> nah man I'm straight. I just happen to have a list of hot celebrity dudes and stuff... SO? SO WHAT?! don't judge me! :C



...pretty sure you claimed in the past that you were indeed gay


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> nah man I'm straight. I just happen to have a list of hot celebrity dudes and stuff... SO? SO WHAT?! don't judge me! :C



Ah, I see. And no, I'm not going to judge you. 
Now, I want to point that men with beard look better and more elegant than beardless men.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> ...pretty sure you claimed in the past that you were indeed gay



lol dude I'm gay. I was being sarcastic. 

a straight man says he likes to look at hot guys is a bit questionable, no?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> a straight man says he likes to look at hot guys is a bit questionable, no?



Obviously.  The question is how strongly does he maintain the assertion that he is straight?


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Obviously.  The question is how strongly does he maintain the assertion that he is straight?



till furries ruin it for him :3


----------



## Aetius (Aug 13, 2011)

A new challenger appears....


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2011)

Milo said:


> till furries ruin it for him :3



Furry: the lube that helps the closeted enter the realm of open homosexuality more comfortably.  :V


----------



## Bliss (Aug 13, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> A new challenger appears....


Isn't he a dish, especially in drag?


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Isn't he a dish, especially in drag?


 'this' does not describe it enough.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 13, 2011)

Lizzie said:


> Isn't he a dish, especially in drag?


This post has won my eternal love.


----------



## Conker (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm asexual and probably heterosexual, but I"ll vote Seth McFarlyen.


----------



## johnny (Aug 13, 2011)

I vote ME because I'm awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2011)

Sean Connery.

I would like to see his beard and "the most interesting man in the world's" beard having beard sex.


----------



## Radiohead (Aug 13, 2011)

Thom Yorke. I would peg him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Zerig (Aug 13, 2011)

Sean Bean when he isn't dying, which is 90% of the time.

http://www.nndb.com/people/829/000043700/beangrin2.jpg

oh baby.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 13, 2011)

Don't judge me, I'm a drummer. And I find his chops VERY sexy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 13, 2011)

Being Godly and Turkish.

Thus, the only man who meets that requirement is The Father of All Turks.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Thom Yorke. I would peg him in a heartbeat.


I like to imagine your avatar saying that.


----------



## panikwolf (Aug 15, 2011)

Bam margera and Billie Joe Armstrong I couldn't choose just one and by far these men are the sexiest!


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 15, 2011)

Anders FridÃ©nhttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XAePxwGya...k/TjFOqlcEv74/s400/AndersFridenDreadlocks.jpghttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XAePxwGya...k/TjFOqlcEv74/s400/AndersFridenDreadlocks.jpg for the rough sexy look
Serj Tankian for the clean sexy look


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> Anders FridÃ©nhttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XAePxwGya...k/TjFOqlcEv74/s400/AndersFridenDreadlocks.jpghttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_XAePxwGya...k/TjFOqlcEv74/s400/AndersFridenDreadlocks.jpg for the rough sexy look
> Serj Tankian for the clean sexy look


 6/10, 4/10. But still good choices.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Aug 15, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> 6/10, 4/10. But still good choices.


I think they both look better in motion. Some people do, right?
But, yeah. I can agree with those ratings


----------



## Sar (Aug 15, 2011)

DevistatedDrone said:


> I think they both look better in motion. Some people do, right?
> But, yeah. I can agree with those ratings


I prefer to rate ones of interest. My nominations are either too plain or already been said.


----------



## KristynLioness (Aug 15, 2011)

That's easy. My husband.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 15, 2011)

I said it before but I'll say it again.

I would stand so close to him...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 15, 2011)

ooooh what about Arif from Protest The Hero?  i can't remember his last name.


----------



## Ames (Aug 16, 2011)

George Takei.

[yt]k_QDGdbg-QQ[/yt]


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 16, 2011)

I got the yellow fever for takei.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 16, 2011)

JamesB said:


> George Takei.
> 
> [yt]k_QDGdbg-QQ[/yt]



Oh GOD I love it when Takei talks dirty to me.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 18, 2011)

Azis.
[yt]RKMsoK1CdsI[/yt]


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul Rudd is hot


----------



## Sar (Aug 18, 2011)

Takei gets a 7 from me.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 18, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Takei gets a 7 from me.


... he looks like a dehydrated alien..


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Aug 19, 2011)

Omg, Bill Kaulitz.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 19, 2011)

Paul'o'fox said:


> Omg, Bill Kaulitz.


Oh dear lard...


----------

